# seed grow time



## blondlebanese (Dec 16, 2015)

how long does it take to grow a plant from seed till the sex can be determined?  I grow from bought clones and am thinking of growing from seeds.  so I want to know the diff in grow time.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 16, 2015)

5 plus weeks.........


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2015)

it varies some but yeah 5 weeks is about right


----------



## zem (Dec 17, 2015)

sex could be determined in about 5 weeks but it might still be too soon to begin flowering, so maybe add 2 more weeks for vegging as well


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 17, 2015)

It depends greatly on the strain and how Sativa dominant it is. Even then it can vary but 5 weeks is the minimum time to sexual maturity I think. It seems like most of the hybrids that I grow (which are typically close to 50/50) will show between 5-7 weeks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2016)

Weirdly my Satori is one of my strains that seems to take at least 6-8 weeks to show.  I do not believe I have ever had any plant show sooner than about 5 weeks.  I do think it is mostly strain related though.  If you give plants a long veg period, the time is less important than if you are one who flowers a lot of small plants--i.e. putting clones into 12/12 while they are small.

If you are starting with unrooted cuttings, the time frame will be about the same between seeds and clones.  If you are buying rooted clones, you have at least a 2 week head start over seeds.


----------

